# "Wolf Warrior" Chinese PLA special forces movie



## CougarKing (15 Nov 2015)

I find it funny that an obvious Chinese propaganda movie such as "Wolf Warrior"(战狼- zhan lang or literally "war wolf") made it to Netflix here in North America.

In this movie, the PLA are fighting mercenaries who have been hired by a Chinese druglord kingpin who wants revenge against one member of the PLA who killed his brother in a previous anti-drug operation.

The mercenaries, who are supposed to be ex-USN Seals and other foreign special forces, are played by tall, muscular, no-name western actors. 

The main character is Leng Feng, this Chinese special forces sniper who has been assigned to be a member of  "War Wolf" company, aka "Blue Force", a special unit that acts as the OPFOR in PLA exercises to simulate US Army/western military tactics. 

What's even funnier is that when the mercenaries finally fight the PLA, the merc snipers never miss, except when the hero Leng Feng is the one charging them!  

The mighty PLA with their MBTs and Z9 choppers seem helpless against a squad of western mercenaries with 2 land rovers and MANPADs...until the hero Leng Feng saves the day.

This is more for those who just want a glimpse of the modern PLA or for anyone who wants a corny propaganda movie for the comedy factor!  

Trailer below:

"Wolf Warrior"- (Youtube) trailer


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2015)

Thanks for the preview.  I ordered up the BluRay after seing the preview as part of the "Northern Limit Line" DVD.

Realism or not notwithstanding, both look VERY slickly produced.


----------



## CombatDoc (15 Nov 2015)

I fell asleep during Wolf Warrior, it was that bad. As SMA notes, the "bad guys" are a bunch of western mercs straight out of C-grade central casting. The only thing sillier than this East vs West movie would be pitting someone like Kareem Abdul-Jabbar against Bruce Lee in a martial arts flick.  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Nov 2015)

If you give Kareem a bin full of basketballs, he'll get Bruce every time by not letting him in close enough to do his stuff.  :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Nov 2015)

Given the penchant for Hollywood to turn out drivel like Red Dawn 1 & 2 and a myriad of others, with China, Russia, etc being the bad guys, it's only natural that they would do the same with the west being the bad guys.

(standing by for the inevitable onslaught of Red Dawn catch phrases   )


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Nov 2015)

Hmmm, my niece is working in China right now in the movie industry, recently she played a part of a western journalist interviewing a young Mao. apparently they write the script in Mandarin, have a buddy to translate it into Engrish and give it to her, whereupon she has to correct the spelling and grammar and then explain the changes to the director.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Nov 2015)

WTF are you guys talking about. Scott Adkins is in this (why I watched it) and is an excellent martial artist. He was in Expendables 2 and one of the Bourne films. Check out Undisputed 2 and 3

That said this movie is quiet the propaganda piece and is very polished. I enjoyed it for what it is. An action movie


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2015)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I enjoyed it for what it is. An action movie


And I'm hoping for the same now that the BluRay's arrived  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2015)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> .... this movie is quiet the propaganda piece and is very polished. I enjoyed it for what it is. An action movie


"Iron Eagle x" pumping up the Chinese?   >

Just watched it, and SD AT sums it up perfectly - an interesting bit of "we always win", slickly produced, entertaining, but not for military buffs looking for accuracy.  Fave patch ....





.... which may be their way of throwing in one of these moments:


----------

